# Stephon Marbury??



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

would you guys trade Stack and Terry for marbury???


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

NO. I'll pass on that one.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

As a matter of fact I would......


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I would also.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Gambino said:


> NO. I'll pass on that one.


you would pass??wow

i thought that would be a no brainer for you guys...


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

it is


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't come on here with a horrible trade proposal like that.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Mavs41 said:


> Don't come on here with a horrible trade proposal like that.


Havent you learned??Drinking and posting is dangerous..WTF are you talking about??

This isnt your house

And you would be lucky to pull that off...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Mavs41 said:


> Don't come on here with a horrible trade proposal like that.


Thats a great trade from the Mavs point of view, only an idiot would turn it down.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

That's not a good trade from the Mav's point of view. Why block Devin Harris even more? Why trade away some of your classic depth for one player who's not guaranteed to make the team better? Better yet, why trade away two starter's for one? Why would Dallas want Marbury and his pretty bad contract considering the Mavs are in the process of cutting Finley's contract? 

Doesn't really add up to me. There's no doubt Marbury is a better player than Jason Terry, but Terry fit in with the systen very well, and Stackhouse is going to do great as the starting SG.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That's not a good trade from the Mav's point of view. Why block Devin Harris even more? Why trade away some of your classic depth for one player who's not guaranteed to make the team better? Better yet, why trade away two starter's for one? Why would Dallas want Marbury and his pretty bad contract considering the Mavs are in the process of cutting Finley's contract?
> 
> Doesn't really add up to me. There's no doubt Marbury is a better player than Jason Terry, but Terry fit in with the systen very well, and Stackhouse is going to do great as the starting SG.


Didnt realise you guys were planning on starting Stack...None the less,Steph would make you guys a much more dangerous team...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Tell me which team Marbury has made better. He is one of those guys who puts up good numbers but has never made his team better. I do think he is a good player and maybe he could work here but I don't think two starters for Marbury is a good trade.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

marbury's a ballhog. so no, from a mavs point of view, i would say no to this trade.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

truth said:


> Didnt realise you guys were planning on starting Stack...None the less,Steph would make you guys a much more dangerous team...


Like I said, Marbury is clearly the more talented PG than Terry, but for one, Jason Terry's contract expires after this season, and two, Jerry Stackhouse only has maybe 2 years left on his deal. That totals out to be a lot less than what the Mavs would pay for Marbury.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Marbury improved the Suns when Amare was a rookie and they had a good series aganist the Spurs. He also improved the T-Wolves when he got their getting them into the playoffs and hitting big shots. He also improved the Knicks his first year there by actuallt getting that crap of a team in the playoffs.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

IMO, it would be a bad trade for the Mavericks. Marbury is a selfish player, and wouldn't fit well in the Mavericks system.


----------



## bernardos70 (Jun 25, 2005)

I would have to turn that one down, based on the simple fact that it would be too big a change in an offseason we mostly need some new backups.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

No! imo its to risky, we should keep this core team together. Thats a major trade! Plus who would start at sg if both finley and stack are gone?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

NastyN44 said:


> No! imo its to risky, we should keep this core team together. Thats a major trade! Plus who would start at sg if both finley and stack are gone?


 Daniels

I would do this trade next off season if we don't make it to the WCF with what we have now.

Marbury bullies PGs with his strength and can do some amazing things with the ball. With a talent like Dirk I don't see why he wouldn't drive and dish all game. Then players like Daniels, Howard, and Dampier would play D and get all the garbage points from the shots Starbury and Dirk jack up. 

But once again, I wouldn't want to make a big trade when this team has shown promise after only being together for one season.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Daniels
> 
> I would do this trade next off season if we don't make it to the WCF with what we have now.
> 
> ...



Daniels isnt ready to start yet! If we get rid of fin and we dont sign another sg then stackhouse would most likely start over Daniels. Also imo, I dont think Marbury and Dirk would work together well!!!! Marbury wants to be the number option but dirk would be!!! It juss wouldnt work!!!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If Daniels goes out and gets a consistant jump shot he will be starting. Stack will probably be 6th man to pick up the scoring when we go to our bench.

IMO I don't think Dirk would mind being the number two option. It would keep his *** from getting tired and playing sloppy.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I would be extremely disappointed in this trade. Please, no Stephon Marbury on the Mavericks.


----------

